# What causes slow internet?



## HCP (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm a patient person, but seeing my friends' download speeds is really getting on my nerves. We've got DSL, yet the fastest download speeds I've seen is 6KB/sec. It could literally take an hour just to download a small video. I do use the internet a lot, but is that why it's so slow? Or should I clean my computer? If so, what should I erase to free more memory?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to tell us a lot more about the environment, and waht you've tried so far. Start with the make/model of the DSL modem and any router. What ISP do you have, and what are the stated bandwidth capabilities? What version/patch level of Windows?

Have you done spyware/malware scans, since that's one of the most frequently causes for slow downloads. What application are you seeing the download speed with?


----------



## HCP (Apr 14, 2006)

Argh sorry... I was just really annoyed last night because I had to go to bed the download was 75% done (it would be silly to start again). The speed looks like it's back to normal again.


----------

